# Black cats are less likely to be adopted?



## dseag2 (Nov 28, 2013)

We just adopted an adorable little boy, Toby, who is 5 months old and was sent to 2 shelters before being adopted. He is the sweetest boy, talkative and loving and is totally comfortable around humans. He is a purr machine.

We took him to the vet today for his check-up and mentioned the fact that he had been in 2 shelters, and the vet told us that black cats were less likely to be adopted. Is it a "superstition" thing or is it just that people want a more distinctive looking cat?

Toby is a beautiful little boy and has really enhanced our lives. The vet told us that many black cats have Siamese in them, which is why they are so attached and communicative. I don't care whether he is black, blue or purple. He is a doll.

I've noticed quite a few black cats in members' signatures, so I don't really get this. In any case, he is a welcome addition to our family. Here he is.


----------



## Venusworld21 (Oct 23, 2012)

Something I've heard is that the dark fur doesn't show up as well in shelter cages, so they just don't get seen like the others do. I suspect you're also right about people wanting something more distinctive. They're also just more common than other-colored cats, inmy experience. I currently have 12 cats at my house. 5 of my own (3 black, one black and white, one gray and white) and 7 fosters (5 blacks and two gray tabbies).

I don't think superstitions are a big factor. And most cats don't have siamese in them at all. Only 2-3% of cats have any breed in them. They weren't bred out and refined into separate breeds like dogs and horses were.


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 28, 2013)

Wow, I learn something new every day. We have quite a few feral cats around our house and most of them are either tabby or gray/white. With the exception of one Tuxedo cat, I've seen very few black ones. For us, Toby is quite unique.


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

Awwwwwwww he is so adorable.

I also have 2 black cats. They literally both waltzed into my life unannounced.

Was going out the door to go to a store last January and a little black kitten ran into our house! He was friendly so we decided to keep him  Then 6 months later we saw a little black kitty at a park and we decided to take her also. She is the spitting image of the male!

Love them both so much, black cats are the best!


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Black cats are the hardest to adopt here as well (my last two adoptees are both black) and they are followed by black and white mixtures. Sad and something I don't really understand (not the bit about the fact that black cats may not show up as well in a cage but the fact that colour can matter more than personality).


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

Toby is very handsome! It is true black kitties get overlooked at shelters for some reason. It is the same for black dogs too. I can't understand why. Suzie my black kitty is such a happy purry little soul. She is the most friendliest cat I've ever met too.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Toby is adorable!


----------



## AutumnRose74 (Oct 10, 2013)

I want a black kitty!!!!! Black cats are the main characters in several of my favorite books I used to read as a kid and, if I do end up adopting one, I'll probably name it after one of the cats in the books.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

I have adopted 4 black cats over the years. I have Pazu now, he is a lovely little companion, very quiet, but doesn't love being petted.  I love his little apple head and cobby body, so fun, 
Loving your black kitty pix


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Dseag2, congratulations on your new furbaby!! I agree, the black cats are often overlooked. They are sometimes hard to see in the darkened cage but I think people are just not attracted to black cats. That's a shame because we have (as most shelters do) SO many wonderful black cats!!! 

Awww, Speechie, Pazu reminds of Bagheera at the shelter. So adorable.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I am a proud cat mom to a little black kitty too. His name is Stephano, he is about 1 1/2-2 years old, and VERY talkative too. We thought about the Siamese thing too, because I have seen Siamese cats that are really, really vocal, and he sounds exactly like they do, so he must have a smidge of that in him. 

I don't understand that black kitties being less likely to be adopted either, since I think they are stunning, but it really bothers me. There was a sweet black kitty at Petco for months, waiting to be adopted, while all the cute little kittens came and went, and I was so sad for her. But she eventually did find a home, I'm happy to say. 

Toby is a little sweetheart. That is about the same age Stephano was when we found him in the woods on a cold, rainy December day a year ago. We were going to find him a home, since we already had two cats at home. He found a home alright....mine. We could not give him up, he was just to lovable and snuggly.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Wow, howsefrau32, has it been a year already since you found Stephano? I remember when you first posted about him.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Marcia - yep, December 6th was his one year anniversary. I can't believe it either. He has been the most loving cat I have ever had, and maybe the naughtiest too


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

I think it's so silly that black cats don't get adopted as much. Many people are superstitious about black cats, but black dogs have the same problem. As Venusworld mentioned, they don't photograph as well in the dark/dim shelters and they don't stand out as much as a calico or something like that. We had a black kitty named Winnie growing up who was the sweetest little cat - also the most mischievous. We had to put baby locks on all of the cabinets and doors thanks to her and hide all food (she loved biscuits, donuts, any kind of bread, chips, cookies, you name it).


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

Cute! And the foster Casey I had was in there from the time she was a kitten to a year old. She is very sweet and playful. And its usually all black animals. Even black dogs get passed up because they look scary.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Toby is adorable!!!

2 of my 3 sisters have a black cat . And of course I have Mr. Marshall . Who btw is the sweetest lil guy. Very quiet, but SWEET! I knew my female would love him.....and she does


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Shepherd Book was the only black kitten in his litter and the rest were adopted out at 3 months old. He was the only one (of his litter) left @ 5 months old when I saw him at the rescue. He was in a room with about 10 other black cat/kittens. Tons of people at the rescue and not a single person in the black cat room (which is one of the reasons I went in there, it wasn't crowded).

IMO personality is MUCH more important than looks and now that he's grown up, *I think he's a very handsome little pocket panther.*

photo (96) 2 by KrisMowBook, on Flickr

*He's also super loving.*

IMG_2508 by KrisMowBook, on Flickr

*AND he's a mooch when he's begging Grandma for some yogurt*

IMG_2419 by KrisMowBook, on Flickr

*So, basically..*

1395858_10151947482827332_1427591585_n by KrisMowBook, on Flickr


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

I quite like how, whenever the issue of black cats and adoption is raised in this forum, all their owners chime in and declare how awesome their (black) cats are. It's very nice to see


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I never thought twice about the black cat we used to have. She was beautiful in and out. I just made sure she was inside around Halloween.


----------



## Kneazles (Nov 18, 2013)

Our poor Zeus was in the shelter for the longest time before we came along. When my daughter found out that black cats were harder to adopt she decided that she would only own black cats as an adult.

I think black cats are awesome. (I've got one snuggling up to me right now!)


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

I didn't pick my kitties color, they just kind of happened / picked me... so I don't own any black cats.

Of my fosters, for the ones that go into foster care because they have been in cages too long / long term residents - all but one has been black or black and white. We get fosters for other reasons as well, but the cats that wait way too long to find a forever how are largely black or black and white. 

I have a black foster right now (she's got one white whisker) - she's a sweetheart!


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

MowMow--Did I misunderstand...did the shelter have a black cat room, like segregating the black cats/kittens? Was that supposed to encourage people to adopt a black cat? It seems like they would stand out more in the general population instead of all lumped together. I have a feeling that I probably am misunderstanding the "black cat room"?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

No, you are correct. They have 2 rooms with about 12 cats in each room at any one time (with other cats in large 2 story cages. Book was in a room with about 11 other black cats. The other room had about 12 cats of other colors including some black cats.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 2, 2013)

Frankly i'm surprised to hear that black cats are hard to adopt. If anything, i think black cats are cooler than any other color. They should be especially succesful in hunting mice so they should be almost fought over by people who need a barn cat in a country setting. 
When Seven showed up on my doorstep, i was glad he was black. It even fits his personality, skulking about, sitting against black surfaces to camouflage, etc.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Sooooooo many black beauties on the list


----------



## Bill the Cat Guy (Dec 25, 2013)

Black cats less likely to be adopted at shelters

"Many shelters during the month of October ban its adoption out of concern it may be abused as a result of the image it portrays on Halloween."

"The black cat has come a long way since the 15th century. And though its supernatural image in the 21st century has largely been relegated to folklore and mythology, many in society still consider it a social misfit because of, well, its color, or lack thereof."

"In animal shelters across the country, black cats – and dogs - are looked upon as dull or plain, and are often passed over for more colorful pets for adoptions. As a result, they are more likely to be euthanized because no one wants them."

-------------------------------------------------------------------
We adopted a black kitten two winters ago. He was the sweetest one at the shelter. We sat at one end of a long room. The shelter volunteer put Inky down at the other end. He must have ran to me. He was in my lap and purring within 5 seconds.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

I never thought black cats would have a hard time being adopted either. Actually for many years I thought quite the opposite.
I suppose I felt that loads of people would feel having a black cat was... you know.. "cool" or something like that.
One day, while in a shelter, looking for a black cat, I noticed this sign about adopting black cats and how they make a fantastic pet kitty ... and then listed various reasons.
I was stunned! I wanted to scoop up every black cat I saw!

Since I've been an adult, I have always adopted black cats. I never even really considered the other ones. To me a cat was black, just as much as flamingos were pink lol.
I know that sounds bad. I was an idiot, but I loved black cats.
In fact just last year when I was getting ready to adopt I was busily checking out all the sources for black cats. I checked shelters, papers, internet, etc., and I even had two possibilities picked out! One possibility was siblings, brother and sister about 6 months old. and the other was a lonely one year old who's owner had died. Earmarked them and then went on my mini holiday.

My mate down the street called me up after I got back and asks if I was still looking for a cat. She tells me the story of two kitties left and the owner was taking them to the shelter because no one was buying them.
Long story a little shorter, I said sure, NEVER even thinking they possibly wouldn't be black!
I find out the one is black with a little white... I thought, ok that's not so bad, but the other one was mostly WHITE with some brown tabby spots! OMG!! all my decor is considered around the idea of black fur!!
Of course their pictures were cute... they were kittens, how could they not be cute! lol 

When I got them, I felt a fondness towards the little black kitty right away but the white one... hmmm and to top it off the little white one was 'in my face!' and very much walking around like she owned the place. Within the week I clearly remember telling my DH that I wasn't so sure I liked the little white one that much. He was stunned lol No, I wasn't going to give her up, I just didn't think I liked her all that much.
... more brevity...
Somewhere down the line Sadie reached right in and stole my heart!! I have never had the kind of connection with a cat like I feel with that little white cat! Like nothing I've felt before. It's like we're on the same wave length and can anticipate each other's thoughts. I can't explain it, it's just wonderfully strange!

To sum it all up, she opened my eyes to the beauty of all the "other" cats out there.. but there will always be a soft spot for those black kitties!


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

I have a very soft spot in my heart for black cats. I used to own one who was very affectionate to the point where he'd give me kisses & hugs, was a lap cat, and I loved having him purr me to sleep. He was also talkative too, but had a very sweet voice. Sometimes he'd jump on my bed while I was in the middle of doing something (like I am now), and beg me to pet him. One habit I thought was extremely hilarious was that every time I sat down somewhere, whether it be outside or inside, he'd jump on my lap, and make me laugh. He was also a massager. He gave the BEST massages. He was front declawed. I think that he & I were perfect for each other. He knew how things were going with me, and would always check in on me. I did the same for him.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

The first cat I had in my life was a tiny little black kitten that showed up on my covered doorway area...
I had a dog at that time that hated cats...
Kitten wouldn't leave, and looked so pitiful, that I started feeding it, it was so hungry..
On one of the warmer days I'd opened the inside door and just had the screen door closed. I heard my dog whining and when I looked to see what was going on, I see this little kitten standing up on the screen door and touching noses with my dog, who was wagging her tail like crazy!!
I knew at that point, we had a cat!
She was named Jezebell, and she and my dog were best buds!
She lived to the ripe old age of 21 years...
I still think about her at times...
She's the one who started me on a life long love affair with cats!
Rest in Peace my little Jezebell.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I am so in love with a black cat from the shelter named Bagheera which means Black Panther. He is such a lover and a big burly manly man kind of guy. Everyone says he is mean, but he is putty in my hands. He was transferred to a room which then became sick and quarantined so I can't go in there. He looks at me through the glass as if saying "why aren't you visiting me anymore". 

View attachment 43281


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh Marcia... he is GORGEOUS!! I couldn't take looking into those eyes everyday... he would be a resident in my house so fast... and I wouldn't care if the girls freaked! lol they'd get use to him!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm worried that with the staff not liking him much his time is running out. I thought I had him adopted out last week but the woman never returned. Heavy sigh. She thought he was perfect, too.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Aww poor guy - who could resist that face? I don't understand people - what's with 'not liking' a cat? Cats do each have their own personality, and they aren't always drawn to every person, but that wouldn't make me not like them. It would make me sensitive to what triggers the cat and to approach them on their terms.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

OMG, that is Pazu's build and face...breaks my heart to see Bagheera in isolation. Poor guy!!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Heather72754 said:


> Aww poor guy - who could resist that face? I don't understand people - what's with 'not liking' a cat? Cats do each have their own personality, and they aren't always drawn to every person, but that wouldn't make me not like them. It would make me sensitive to what triggers the cat and to approach them on their terms.


Heather, from my casual observation about people that visit our shelter, 99% go for looks THEN personality. If the looks don't grab their attention immediately they don't bother to find out about the personality. Kind of like most people and dating I guess. This is why I try to do a very descriptive write up for Craigslist, plus I've been printing these out and putting them with their file on the cages. I am always happy to go the extra distance to inform about personality but I can't be there every moment they are open.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

We've all seen this I'm sure.


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

*research*










Delta is researching black cats and doesn't seem to understand what's not to like.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Pazu pouting prettily


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Mystique is bowled over by the thought...


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

B.B. just says.... "really?"


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

LOL, that totally is a 'Really' face, hahaha :grin:


----------

